# A.i.r.t. 2



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.magnethead794.com/AIRT2/

Taking what I learned works and doesnt work from AIRT1, and applying it to a slightly larger unit. I _really_ should have made it an inch taller and 2 inches wider, but weight has limited me to where I am now.With just the body panels (and no hardware) it's sitting at 38.4 pounds. AIRT1 weighs in at about 35 pounds fully assembled.

Only problem is, The steering motors are $120 for 3 of them (one per axle) and the 12 volt motor driver is $80. The retailer and manufacturer both will not allow me to buy cameras alone (i have a 4 camera 2.4 GHz receiver) even though the retailer's website says they would, then have since taken the statement down. The steel and aluminum costs I'm hoping to be able to pay on my own....considering i'm in college. I've spent $45 on it so far, not including wireless camera or existing radio kit.

Right now the plan is to make motor simulations and solid shocks for AIRT1 so it can remain a display model while transferring the working parts to AIRT2.


----------

